# Petite blague de fin d'année



## Nina. (28 Décembre 2022)

Petit message des parents pour me prévenir que petit L ne reprend pas le 02 mais le 03 et que les 9h du lundi 02 ils la « rattraperont » par ci par là quand ils auront besoin 😂🤣😂🤣

Eeuuh, comment dire madame, ça ne marche pas comme ça et vous le savez très bien puisque j’ai bien expliqué l’hors de la signature du contrat.

Certes, dès fois on s’arrange sur 30min, 1h, mais de là à vouloir « rattraper » 9h !!!?

On donne le petit doigt mais c’est tout le bras qu’ils veulent…


----------



## Catie6432 (28 Décembre 2022)

Nina. Les meilleures blagues sont les plus courtes c'est bien connu !😂 Rappelez le bien vite à ces parents employeurs "étourdis". Rira bien qui rira le dernier ... 😉


----------



## Sandrine2572 (28 Décembre 2022)

🤣🤣🤣 super comique ses PE , dite leur de suite que ça fonctionne pas comme ça


----------



## Nina. (28 Décembre 2022)

Aah oui, j'ai répondu direct en la rappelant les "règles du jeux" .


----------



## angèle1982 (28 Décembre 2022)

C'est fou çà !


----------



## MeliMelo (28 Décembre 2022)

Ha oui, là non, il faut les recadrer sinon c'est la porte ouverte à toutes les bidouilles ^^


----------



## Nounou 22 (28 Décembre 2022)

Ben moi j'aurai attendu le 3 pour leur rappeler la règle..... histoire qu'ils ne se sentent pas obligé de me mettre leur enfant le 2 😅 et histoire de leur retourner la bonne blague de fin d'année pour moi qui devient celle du début d'année pour eux 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## kikine (29 Décembre 2022)

Nounou 22 a dit: 


> Ben moi j'aurai attendu le 3 pour leur rappeler la règle..... histoire qu'ils ne se sentent pas obligé de me mettre leur enfant le 2 😅 et histoire de leur retourner la bonne blague de fin d'année pour moi qui devient celle du début d'année pour eux 🤣🤣🤣


idem


----------



## Marine35 (29 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour c’est peut-être pas si étonnant si pour 1/2h voire 1h vous acceptez les bidouilles 😉


----------



## angèle1982 (29 Décembre 2022)

Oui exact Marine perso j'ai parfois fait "des cadeaux" mais je sais à qui je les faisais ! par exemple j'ai gardé un enfant à peine une journée entière sur un jour non prévu car ils allaient à un enterrement mais par la suite j'ai pris 2 journées qu'ils ne m'ont pas déduites ! alors attention aux PE "tordus" ceux-là il faut facturer point barre ! et bien leur dire " tiens là je ne vous ai pas compté parce que ... mais vous je remarque que vous ne faites pas de cadeaux et voulaient récupérer vos heures ???"ce genre d'arrangement doit fonctionner dans les 2 sens sinon on fait payer tout dépassement !!!


----------



## Marine35 (29 Décembre 2022)

J’ai eu un papa qui m’a demandé d’accueillir sa fille un mercredi alors qu’elle ne venait jamais les mercredis. Il est venu la chercher à 17h alors que l’heure de départ est 17h45 et il me sort ça compense pour hier ( j’avais fait 45 min de plus) , ça vous arrange 😂 alors je lui ai répondu que non, que sa fille de une n’était pas prévue les mercredis et que même si elle part à 17h je n’ai pas terminé ma journée et que c’était à compter en heures complémentaires ainsi que les 45 min de dépassement de la veille. Il n’a pas apprécié 😡


----------



## angèle1982 (29 Décembre 2022)

Marine dans ce cas-là le papa vous avait demandé donc c'était à noter et que ce serait payé en HC ou HM ... signé des 2 parties ! là dans votre cas 1 journée entière pour 45 mn il était plus que gagnant !!!


----------



## Marine35 (29 Décembre 2022)

Angèle il comptait également remplacer le mercredi par un autre jour de présence prévu au planning ( pour aller à la plage). C’était un planning variable avec la moitié des semaines à 4 jours et l’autre moitié à 3 jours. Bizarrement depuis je ne prends plus de contrat à planning variable


----------



## bidulle (29 Décembre 2022)

" Ben moi j'aurai attendu le 3 pour leur rappeler la règle..... histoire qu'ils ne se sentent pas obligé de me mettre leur enfant le 2 😅 et histoire de leur retourner la bonne blague de fin d'année pour moi qui devient celle du début d'année pour eux 🤣🤣🤣 "



idem ++++++++


----------



## Nina. (29 Décembre 2022)

Marine35 a dit: 


> Bonjour c’est peut-être pas si étonnant si pour 1/2h voire 1h vous acceptez les bidouilles 😉


On s'arrangeait car quand j'avais juste ce petit en accueil, oui, je préférerais finir plutôt, donc 30min, 1h ça m'arrangeait bien. C'est arrivé quelques fois, pas très récurrent, genre maman coincé dans le transports et papa à 1h de route.


----------



## Catie6432 (29 Décembre 2022)

Dans tous les cas, il n'y a pas à être arrangeante. Le parent arrive plus tôt : il vous rémunére sur la base du forfait mensuel habituel car convenance personnelle. Il arrive plus tard : temps complémentaire facturé sur la base du taux horaire contractuel ou majoré selon le cas. 
Faire des "cadeaux" à l'employeur n'est jamais une bonne idée. Revenez en aux bases. Un contrat se respecte et tout travail en plus (même une demi heure) mérite salaire.


----------



## Marine35 (29 Décembre 2022)

Nina je comprends bien mais ça va dans les 2 sens. Ça vous a arrangé à un moment de ne pas être payée et de récupérer à la place et aujourd’hui vous êtes choquée que les p-e veuillent appliquer le même système pour 9h parce que vous avez d’autres accueillis et que forcément ça ne vous convient plus. De leur côté c’est légitime même si c’est une erreur de procéder comme cela


----------



## angèle1982 (29 Décembre 2022)

Oui les contrats à planning variable sont pénibles sauf si ils sont blindés à fond !!! perso je n'en prenais plus non plus ...


----------



## Nina. (29 Décembre 2022)

Marine@ Quand j'ai a accepté de ne pas être payé et récupérer les dépassements, c'était déjà donnant/donnant. Car j'aurais pu dire NON, et appeler mamie, tata et toutes les personnes de la liste autorisés à venir récupérer l'enfant. Je les a "arrangé" un jour et le lendemain il m'ont arrangé de retour. On était quittes sur ce point là.


----------



## Nina. (29 Décembre 2022)

C'était plus dans leur intérêt que pour moi. Par hasard ça était jouable pour moi puisque je n'avais pas d'autres enfants.


----------



## Nina. (29 Décembre 2022)

Ni des rdv, ni rien de prévu à la fin de l'accueil d'ailleurs.


----------



## Marine35 (29 Décembre 2022)

Nina ok mais pour eux j’imagine que c’est difficile à comprendre et admettre que les règles ont changé. Être arrangeante n’amène en général rien de bon, ils ne voient que leurs intérêts en général et ne se soucient pas de vos/nos contraintes liées aux contrats multiples


----------



## Sunny (29 Décembre 2022)

Il ne doit pas avoir de cadeau d'un côté comme de l'autre. Sinon ça ouvre la porte au conflit d'un côté comme de l'autre. Il y a un contrat avec des lois et règles qui doivent être suivi. On ne remplace pas un jour par un autre. Une heure en plus une heure complémentaire et avec accord de l'AM. Une heure en moins pour convenance perso même salaire. Absence de l'AM, déduction et avec accord du PE. Si les règles étaient suivis il y aurait moins de pb.


----------



## Nina. (29 Décembre 2022)

Oui, c'est vrai, ce bien ce qu'ils m'ont fait comprendre avec leur message... Il n'y a pas d'arrangement dans les deux sens, ils regardent juste leur intérêt. 
Pour "demander" de récupérer 9h, et bien, dans leur tête il n'y a plus de limite ?! Quelle serait leur prochaine demande ?! 
En tout cas, je les ai rappelé des conditions du contrat et après ça je pense que je ne faciliterai plus rien. Heures effectuées =payées, absence personnelle/parti plutôt =maintien de salaire. 
Il faut que j'arrête de suite car là c'est claire que pour eux il n'y a pas de limite !! 
Comment certains petits gestes prennent une ampleur si grande...


----------



## angèle1982 (29 Décembre 2022)

Oui c'est triste Nina j'ai parfois fait des "cadeaux" mais avec les années j'étais plus méfiante ... mon dernier contrat les PE étaient super ! on ne fait ce genre d'arrangement (qd on le décide) que lorsqu'on est sûr qu'il n'ay aura pas de retour de bâtons de la part d'un PE ! là il faut STOPPER net avec les vôtres puisqu'ils ne veulent plus rien comprendre !!! et s'en tenir au contrat et surtout en premier refuser les HC ou revoir la mensualisation à la hausse si c'est récurrent ...


----------



## ChantalGoya (31 Décembre 2022)

Certains PE aiment cette notion de compensation 🤦 pour eux, c'est normal et c'est limite cadeau.

Début décembre, j'ai un papa qui n'a pas pu amener son enfant à cause de la neige. Et la maman m'envoie début de semaine un message pour me demander si pouvais la prendre jeudi en remplacement du jour de neige 😤 

J'ai juste répondu non et j'attends de voir ce qu'il va se passer sur ma fiche de paie car ce mois-ci, il y a certes un jour non travaillé de leur choix mais il y a aussi des heures complémentaires. Et je ne vais pas le faire cadeau des 5h30 en plus et qu'ils ne me retirent pas un jour ! 

Cette logistique qui met en tension la relation de travail est pesante. J'aimerai vraiment que cela soit gérer par une personne extérieure..... L'élément neutre qui n'a rien à y gagner parce que c'est ce que les PE se disent en fait "j'y gagne, elle y gagne".


----------



## angèle1982 (31 Décembre 2022)

Tout à fait ChantalGoya mais en notant tout bien parfaitement sur le contrat et en s'y tenant dès le départ (j'ai parfois dérogé mais juste pour certains PE) c'est tout à fait VRAI ce que vous dites ! ils ne comprennent pas qu'ils doivent ne pas retirer la journée (suite à la neige) et payer les HC qu'ils vous ont demandées de travailler en plus ! c'est HUMAIN j'ai eu ce même cas de neige et d'HC les PE même si tout était bien noté et expliqué "m'ont tiré la gueule" dans ce cas-là je leur demande de relire le contrat signé !!! et si vous tenez une feuille de présence (je vous encourage toutes et tous à le faire çà sert super bien aussi pour les impôts !) vous notez bien en face de la journée "neige" CONVENANCE PERSONELLE à ne pas retirer moi je notais HN (heures normales telles que notées au contrat) et en face de chaque jour une colonne HC ou HM et je fais le calcul de la paie et note ce qu'ils doivent inscrire sur PAJEMPLOI ! dans votre cas salaire mensualisé habituelles et le total des HC !!! ne vous laissez pas faire ...


----------



## VirKill (3 Janvier 2023)

Bjrs, les PE et leurs solutions proposées comme si on travaillait à la carte, compenser les absences pour leur convenance, pour 2023 ça promet.

Bon courage.


----------



## liline17 (3 Janvier 2023)

j'ai accepté un arrangement avec des PE en qui j'avais confiance, je leur ai expliqué que ce n'était pas prévu par notre convention, mais que je le faisais de façon exceptionnelle, c'était il y a 1 an, ils n'ont rien demandé depuis.
Il faut expliquer les choses, je pense qu'un cadeau qui n'est pas expliqué, n'est pas compris, on pense qu'on leur fait un cadeau, qu'ils nous doivent un retour, et eux pense que c'est juste normal, ils ne savent pas qu'on leur a fait un cadeau si on ne le dit pas


----------

